

Human-flesh Search Engines in China - citizenparker
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/07/magazine/07Human-t.html?hp

======
ximeng
Google's Human-flesh search engine:

<http://www.google.cn/intl/zh-CN/renrou/index.html>

Google translation (weak):

[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&langpair=zh-...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&langpair=zh-
CN|en&u=http://www.google.cn/intl/zh-CN/renrou/index.html)

(btw if you search for anything, it informs you (in Chinese) that it's an
April fools joke)

For translations of these kinds of forum discussions see
<http://www.chinasmack.com>

------
retro
_"It’s easy to denounce the tyranny of the online masses when you live in a
country that has strong rule of law and institutions that address public
corruption, but in China the human-flesh search engine is one of the only ways
that ordinary citizens can try to go after corrupt local officials. Cases like
the Lin Jiaxiang search, as imperfect as their outcomes may be, are examples
of the human-flesh search as a potential mechanism for checking government
excess."_

------
coryl
There are lots of little communities that are good at this. 4Chan comes to
mind. They made boxxy super popular, then subsequently killed her off lol.

Kind of scary when you give a mob mentality to a mob not constrained by
numbers, location, or power.

------
shrikant
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anniyan>

------
gluejar
Did no one notice the fake chinese characters?

------
username3
Abrupt ending. Is page 7 missing?

~~~
itistoday
I thought it was quite fitting.

